# Aquatic Compost



## Aeropars (7 Aug 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick thread to see if anyone has any thoughts on using aquatic compost with an enert gravel of some sort?

I'm desperate to get this little nano i have up and running and I was planning on going the aquasoil route but cash is a little tight having had to get a new car last month.

Any comments apreciated.

Lee


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Aug 2008)

people who use it have had some good results, IMO, cheap stuff is better than none!


----------

